# another shark attack



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I just saw the headlines on todays newspaper about another near fatal shark attack off a Newcastle beach , the beach was a also netted , there have been quite a few this year , more than is ordinarily expected . I know that Jan -feb are bad months for sharks , but it used to be that you would hear about one once every 5 years . Something is wrong . these attacking sharks seem to be coming in from out wide lately , perhaps its the lack of food caused by over zealous commercial fishing , i just dont know , but its certainly worrying , evidentally this poor fellow is fighting for his life . If i were still fishing offshore , i would definately be using a shark shield , weather they actually work or not , just for peace of mind


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I went for a surf yesterday at Cronulla - beautiful mid summer conditions but hardly anyone out. I've surfed hundreds of times and I rarely worry about sharks but yesterday my shark senses were twitching and I just didn't feel comfortable out there despite the clear water. Normally I'll get a 'sharky' feeling if surfing on dusk, around rivermouths or in murky water etc but yesterday I got it in the middle of the day in clean water and full sunshine. I have no idea why but my 6th sense told me not to hang around out there too long.

Yes it has been a summer of sharks, lets hope theres plenty of fish for them to eat and they stop harrassing humans.

Another link here to some Great White footage filmed a couple of days ago


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey Davey, saw a doco on fox a few weeks back that investigated the increased amount of shark attacks through the summer of 09/10 and the overwhelming comment made by survivors was that the water temps seemed low compared what they normallyshould be around that time of year. SOmething to keep in mind maybe when you get your spidy senses tingling in the surf next.....

Cool footage too, can't believe he jumped in the water with it......


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Davey i know what you mean about your shark sense , i cant explain it but as a guy who has lived in the surf and never really been bothered by the thought of sharks , there have been a few times when my shark alert has kicked in and i felt uncomfortable out there , you tell yourself dont be stupid , but the tingles are still there so on each of those occasions i have called it a day early .


----------



## Perro (Aug 25, 2011)

I've been thinking the same thing barry, in the past months there seems to have been many more attacks/sightings and personally from the last 4 times i've been for a surf these holidays 2 of which we encountered sharks. The first event being at dawn while we were surrounded by playful, feeding dolphins only to realise that a small shark around 6 foot was also swimming with them. Which really gets you thinking.


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

sharks need to eat too!!

Maybe we should do a survey and see how many human attacks there have been on sharks in the last 10 years - it may be a stretch but Im guessing we win


----------



## Ironbar (Apr 7, 2008)

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/840 ... cks-expert


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

Comments from the last attack by the guys that were out there near him were that the shark followed him for a while after the bite before swimming off. It does not seem to me that they would do that if it was a hunger response, seems he had a taste and once he realised it was not a seal, left it alone. Maybe we should call them shark taste instead of attack 
My "shark sense" usually goes off when I am offshore before dawn, once the sun is up I am fine. Could be I am just scared of the dark......


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I know, they haven't even won a premiership.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ironbar said:


> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/8405592/safe-to-swim-after-shark-attacks-expert


I think Martin Garwood may be at odds with some previous research over the range that blood in the water can attract sharks. Someone keen could look up the mountain of shark behaviour research done by Scripps Oceanographic Institute , much of it contributed by Dr Eugenie Clark.



CAV said:


> doesnt matter if the beach is netted or not, shark can still swim under the nets, just remember that.
> I think i may have a reason/theory for the higher number of attacks this year, normally we have the big bait balls that come down/up the coast about this time of year, if i remember right, they came early this year, perhaps the sharks have missed out on their normal prey and are just trying to fill that void?
> dunno about it really, it could be right, it could be wrong, but with the increase in attacks you would have to think its something to do with the sharks foodsource.


You are probably right.

Shark attacks are placed in one of two categories.

1. Provoked attack....a determined attempt to attack for food, because you are looking like their food source (black wetsuit where they regularly hunt seals), emitting vibrations by splashing/frenzied kicking that may be similar to the vibrations of injured/hooked fish, and/or bleeding. The attack is usually powerful with considerable injuries.

2. Unprovoked attack....absence of factors above, these attacks may take the form of brushing the victim, sort of 'touchy feely', to see what it is. Is it food? Unfortunately a brush with shark skin will usually remove skin from a person with the resultant blood loss. Quite a few of these types of curiosity bumps have been made on surfers, divers, stink boats and even the odd yak. In the same category a shark may make a tentative bite.

Avoiding all of the stimuli above, and avoiding swimming in dirty water and at dusk or dawn, will probably reduce the chances of an unprovoked attack.

Hope that fellow gets through this.

Trevor


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Davey G said:


> Another link here to some Great White footage filmed a couple of days ago


What great footage. Thanks for posting. The camera man is a fruitcake!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

And another one in WA a short time ago.

http://www.perthnow.com.au/


----------



## mnemonix (Jan 13, 2011)

That stretch of beach runs for around 14kms. The nets run for around 1 km, parallel to the shoreline 400m out.
Too bad for the surfers if the shark enters the gutter km's down the coast and follows the shore break until it reaches Redhead bluff, and the flagged swimming zone.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Interesting bit on last nights news with a near hysterical "expert" crying out that there was no increase in shark numbers and this was not the cause of these incidents. It was all our own fault because of the extra numbers of people in the water.

Interesting as no reference was made to any statistics to reflect if either of those notions had any basis in fact. I have been wrong too many times to want to head out on a limb and get shot down but I am not seeing vast increases in the number of people in the water where I live. This year the tourist "season" has been short and our towns are definitely lacking the financial shot in the arm that has been traditional over the Christmas holidays.

I can't help but wonder if there are those who get so caught up in their favourite cause that the truth becomes a casualty...

cheers

John


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

Grey nurse one is interesting, the numbers were in significant decline for some years around sydney until some protections were put in place. In north america they are called sand tigers and still reasonably common. Of course, they did not have the likes of Valerie Taylor and friends powerheading them all in the seventies.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

I wonder if they were all wearing the same brand of sunscreen


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

From todays SMH:

"Mr Brown said a dedicated aerial baitfish monitoring program would be more effective than shark netting. 
He renewed calls for the government to fund a radio frequency on which pilots could report schools of baitfish.
"If a pilot saw a large school of baitfish off Merewether beach heading south they could call it in and the beaches down south could be evacuated."

I wonder if we could get these transmissions? Pretty cool to have an eye-in-the-sky calling in bait balls. :lol: :twisted: :lol:

Might sign the greens petition to end netting...


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

occy said:


> You could both be right John. Anecdotally at least, there seems to be more sharks around than ever. But equally the other view could be correct. Overall as our population increases more people enter their domain, so it seems inevitable people will occasionally have the bejeezus scared out of them by a big toothy critter or two.
> 
> Or maybe we are just more aware of sharks these days because everyone is talking about them, especially the media. Aided by new technology which allows the channel 7 chopper to live feed every bait ball or shark that has come within a kilometre or two of our shores straight into our living rooms for the 6 o'clock news.
> 
> That said some experts believe some shark populations are declining. The Grey Nurse for instance is now classed as a threatened species. Maybe it isn't a matter of who is right and who is wrong, maybe there's a bit of truth in both versions. I'm going to leave it to the "experts", as all I have is an opinion.


occy totaly understand your view but as we know grey nurses are not attacking shark. this info would be pritty much relevent to this subject, and i find john absolutly right. they only want to believe 1 thing.

also occy, to your population increase. our population is 22,328,800 - 2010. we also have the biggest coastline in the world of 35,877km.we are 52nd in the world for populations and have the biggest country
.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_co ... population
instead of making excuses i would like new resurch and documentries done so we can get it right and not just assume that we know.

and with the camera man i would like him to do that with every shark he see's


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

unfortunately there has been another attack in Western Australia , i saw part of the story on the news tonight at a mates place , evidentally a diver has been attacked over there , dont have any more info other than it was today , what the hell is going on with the sharks


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

WA one was a tiger and he was the instructer protecting his group from what I saw. The sea is there home


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

bazzoo said:


> unfortunately there has been another attack in Western Australia , i saw part of the story on the news tonight at a mates place , evidentally a diver has been attacked over there , dont have any more info other than it was today , what the hell is going on with the sharks


Nope, Thursday. See bottom of page one of this thread.


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

nad97 said:


> WA one was a tiger and he was the instructer protecting his group from what I saw. The sea is there home


understandable that its there home, but we are entitled to go diving and swimming without been bitten in half. but as we know we are doing it at our own risk, as sharks are to unpridictable
sharks probley would have the best poker face.

the thing is we dont live under water so realy we dont have the info. if we lived underwater i would garentee we would probley have a totaly different view to these specimens


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Some of you blokes sound like speeding motorists who get caught and then whinge about the fine. Don't speed.
The same if you are going to go in/on the Ocean. Don't cry when a Shark attacks. You are in their domain not the other way around.
Take precautions as mentioned by others. Did any of the Shark attack victims have Shark Shields, there's no excuse not to.
Some say it will mean your scared/girly. Well I bet they screamed/scared like a girl when they got bit.
We have the technology to minimize the risk so use it and stop crying. 
Shark attacks are going to get more frequent.
1. More Sharks are protected
2. Less food (we notice as Fisherman, less and less captures) so the sharks and other sea creatures are the same.
Less sea creatures for the Sharks, more attacks.

I admit I still get tingles thinking about Sharks when I am out there, even with a Shark Shield.

On a side note, the harvesting of Krill should be banned it is one of the animals that props up the pyramid food chain.

Well that is my 2 cents worth.


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

paulsod said:


> Some of you blokes sound like speeding motorists who get caught and then whinge about the fine. Don't speed.
> The same if you are going to go in/on the Ocean. Don't cry when a Shark attacks. You are in their domain not the other way around.
> Take precautions as mentioned by others. Did any of the Shark attack victims have Shark Shields, there's no excuse not to.
> Some say it will mean your scared/girly. Well I bet they screamed/scared like a girl when they got bit.
> ...


I totally agree with you mate paulsod. but lets not be nieve to the point where we think the ocean is the size of tasmania. we have 35877km of coastline with only 22.5 million population. it roughly works out to be 1.6 metres inbetween each person, it blows my mind to think. 
not to make it sound so dramatic, you cut it into our 7 main cities. you get 7 major cities that take up 80% of australia's population, and with the minority that live inbetween each major city, well nsw are mostly retiree's and only move to the coast for the scenery. other then that there are thousands of kilometres of un habitated land around australia and if there are humans there i would say it would not be as dramatic as most make out with a dramatic decline in food source for the sharks. i put it down to that sharks are just nosey and are coming in for a sticky beak. then only having sharp teeth as a defence, its then eat or be eaten.

I think it also comes down to that over the last 30 years we have been more rapped up in saving the sharks, that we havnt bothered to check the increasing numbers. we put the whites on the protected list because they were declining to dangerouse low numbers. but now what. how many are there. I find that when it comes down to a debait about sharks, alot of people live off old news. becoming so emotionaly involved denial sets in, but probley not relising that there info is so out dated, that now its totaly ass about. us humans are totaly not any threat to sharks or there numbers in any shape or form


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

"us humans are totaly not any threat to sharks or there numbers in any shape or form"

Wetbeaver, are you serious!? we only kill them, sometimes for food, net them, destroy their environment through over fishing and pollution, no we humans arent any threat to sharks at all.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Wetbeaver I suggest you watch a doco called "Shark Bait" hosted by Gordon Ramsey. I know how annoying he can be to watch but it may give you something to think about re. the impact humans are having on shark numbers. Remember alot of big species of shark are oceanic wanderers so its not just local impact.

Rob.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

THis interesting snippet was on ABC News
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-01-23/h ... sh/3787536

It seems that CO2 in the ocean can change the way fish detect their food and navigate. It is lust possible that thus brain danage in fish is a contributor to changed shark behaviour.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Jerry , i guess that is a distinct possibility , as i have the feeling that something has changed in their feeding habits


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

SharkNett said:


> Remember alot of big species of shark are oceanic wanderers so its not just local impact.
> 
> Rob.


so what i said then rob is looking more correct then and not only that there gutses, cheers mate, and mr faulty you havnt convinced me at all. if you take away your tunnel vision you may learn something. resurching is fun

rob my info was only based on australia not the rest of the world. when you ask someone that knows something about this globe we call earth, they say its 80% water and 20% land, so what are you trying to say

there is a guy up north queensland that tags marlin, he tag this one marlin and 3 days later it was court off the coast of argentina.

there are also birds that migrait from south africa to australia, and are known to aussies as natives, they are. Cattle Egret, the black kite, thats just 2 of many. 
there are 2 different kinds of animals that call the world home, the bird and the shark

im more incline to think emufingers is onto something to listen to. lets get over to china and do some resurch, and chuck a few sharks in to test it as well


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

my tunnel vision!? Wetbeaver, I think you should think carefully about what you are saying and what you actually mean - Im not sure they are the same, then again, maybe your not either. To claim that humans pose no threat to sharks, then say that you are only talking about Australia, and then recognise that sharks (and other fish) migrate through all the oceans!? Obviously, if sharks migrate through all the oceans, then you cannot simply say that humans pose no threat to sharks and exclude the rest of the world from this statement, as as you pointed out, sharks migrate, so if humans in (say) Asia pose a threat to sharks, then it is a plain and simple fact that humans do pose a (significant) threat to sharks worldwide.

Really, I think YOU may need to do some more "resurch" (research).


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

mr faulty. what i am saying mate is that just around australia. how many fishing boats are registerd that haul in live stock, probley not as many as you think. then dont forget about the labour they take to work them. thats what we are mainly paying for with fresh fish at the fish markets
eg. if the great barrier reef is a million square kilometres how many boats would you need to mow the lawn. it would take weeks. hens the reason why fisho's dont come home for weeks. back to asia mr faulty, if you grab a world map and open it up and then circle asia. it would be in the 1/8th part of the world. so i would class that ass minority. what about all these third world countrys that cant afford or either just dont have big fishing boats wouldnt you count that as a counter weight. 
also what are you saying, that our sharks are attacking in australia because whats happening in asia, hhmmm makes no sence to me. you have to take into account on how many people actually eat seafood world wide, and it wouldnt suprise me if it was a manority. with the asian as we have seen in idiot abroad they eat everything, even the spiders so nothing is safe there. back to australia our high tax rates say that we are not a threat to our marine life. the size of australia contradicts our population


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Ouch. This is painful to read really. In so many ways.


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Sorry - Im wrong


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

I know there's always lots of hype about shark attacks, but remember that they are almost always surfers or divers. Why don't we hear more about swimmers taken? It's not just because they are in shallow waters, it must have something to do with their wetsuits.

When they start snatching kayakers for their dinner I'll start worrying. On a recent trip to Corny Point SA I saw one definite and one maybe shark of good size. Unfortunately they were too far away to get a good look at or a pic, but I would welcome them coming a bit closer.

As has been said lots of times before. If you are a wet-pants over sharks take up lawn bowls!


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi wetbeaver I don't mean to be offensive but you have posted alot of comments on this topic and it seems like to many people a fair few are either completely off topic or not making complete sense. I understand that you appear to feel strongly about the issue and want to prove a point but I think you maybe need to limit what you write or summarise to just key points or something. You come across as presenting yourself as some kind of oceanic world shark expert. I only say this as a few of your comments have been bordering on talking down to or directly offending some members of the forum and not accepting they may just have another viewpoint. There will always be a bit of argy bargy on a forum but (im not a mod or anything and not a long term poster so maybe somebody can correct me if im out of line) from what i've seen AKFF is quite good in that it does not have alot of people slanging each other. Once again, please don't be offended, I understand people have different ways of expressing their view but I am just trying to point out that this forum appears to function a bit differently from others and it's probably not somewhere to get into a long drawn out 'war of opinions'.


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

gt58 thanks for the info and totally appreciate it. and sorry to anyone i have offended. im just actually trying to point out the much larger picture
I just want to say its a little bit of a contradiction as one of my pet hates with debaits are byest opinions. there is a difference between having your own opinion to out right byest
we all know that every shark has the right to live, and it being there domain we all know there tempermental but they can be understanding as well. I cant stand the stating the obviouse, or just out right assuming.
there hasnt been a person on this world that has lived underwater docoing every nook and cranny to make sence of whats happening down there. i think finding nemo has more info and understandings then any doco that i have seen. the key to sharks is the whole of the underwater world not to just focas on what they eat.

just back to what mr faulty was saying if we have that bad offect on our marine life, then that only means one thing. war helps the world go around. I found out that germany in the world war 2 lost 2 generations. 
if there wasnt a world war 1 and 2 how many aussie people would there be compared to now, millions. Then if there wasnt world war 1 and 2 this earth would be bursting at the seams and there wouldnt be no marine life at all 
akff is a very good forum and understanding. and i went to sea world a week ago and seen the underwater world of fish we can only dream of catching. barra's tiger sharks and bull sharks, barracuda's, jews, snapper, shovels.


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Fair enough then.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Some interesting info. from this thread.

From what I have read, shark nets only protect people from being as afraid of shark attack. They kill way more harmless (dolphins, fish) marine life than they do sharks, and there are just as many sharks caught on th _inside_ of the nets as on the outside!

Anyone who thinks we (humans) don't significantly impact on sharks has never been to a fish-and-chip shop in Tassie or Victoria, where "flake" (shark meat) has been the #1 seller for decades. ;-) 
If we don't impact on sharks, why have grey nurses been protected? Did they just decide to "go extinct" after X 000 years of doing what they do? Why are (Tassie regs, may be different on the North Island) there size and bag limits on commercial shark species, and estuaries and some bays (nurserys) "no catch" areas for them?

Finally:
1.6m of coastline per person - lets hope we don't all decide to go (land based) fishing at once! :shock:


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

wetbeaver said:


> we all know that every shark has the right to live, and it being there domain we all know there tempermental but they can be understanding as well.


Looks like I've got a new signature, wow.


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

http://www.diveoz.com.au/gns/


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

God help all of us if Neil Mitchell reads this thread.

Can you imagine the meltdown that will occur when the world learns in tomorrows Herald that "there are 2 different kinds of animals that call the world home, the bird and the shark" !!!


----------



## Musty (Oct 12, 2010)

Love a good shark attack!!!

Musty


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

It was because of the rabbits!!


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

here we sit debaiting about shark numbers when i find there is no problem at this stage or is there consistant resurch for people to use on a bebait. 
here we have a real story and has more importance but would garentee nobody on this forum new anything about. do you know anybody that has suffered with bowel cancer or has past away with it
here we have a frog now is presumed exstinct in the past year or 2, has the remady for bowel cancer but now is presumed lost. the northern and the southern gastric brooding frog. they breed there young till frogs in there mouths so they have to supress there stomach acids to do this. scientist have tried all different ways to do this but have failed, but this frog does it naturally.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gastric-brooding_frog
when it comes to human ipact with marine life we can only put preventions inplace because our populations of humans are only going to get much larger. I like the idear with the 1 million square kms of barrier reef no comercial fish zones that will get put inplace this year as it will only become a safe zone for marine life.

when you do resurch on humans you find they are very selfish mammals that if not policed will take take and take and tend to always make up excuses to the point they master the art of manipulation to justify there selfish actions


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

"You know Bella, Jacob?" Lauren asked-in what I imagined was an insolent tone-from across the fire.

"We've sort of known each other since I was born," he laughed, smiling at me again.

"How nice." She didn't sound like she thought it was nice at all, and her pale, fishy eyes narrowed.

"Bella," she called again, watching my face carefully, "I was just saying to Tyler that it was too bad none of the Cullens could come out today. Didn't anyone think to invite them?" Her expression of concern was unconvincing.

"You mean Dr. Carlisle Cullen's family?" the tall, older boy asked before I could respond, much to Lauren's irritation. He was really closer to a man than a boy, and his voice was very deep.

"Yes, do you know them?" she asked condescendingly, turning halfway toward him.

"The Cullens don't come here," he said in a tone that closed the subject, ignoring her question.

Tyler, trying to win back her attention, asked Lauren's opinion on a CD he held. She was distracted.

I stared at the deep-voiced boy, taken aback, but he was looking away toward the dark forest behind us. He'd said that the Cullens didn't come here, but his tone had implied something more-that they weren't allowed; they were prohibited. His manner left a strange impression on me, and I tried to ignore it without success.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## paddlingfool (Oct 8, 2011)

personally I like sharks,....especially with lots of lemon and crispy chips. ;-)


----------



## YakFishnLegend (Mar 13, 2010)

[mod edit]
I've mette few wet beavers in my time but nothin that sounds like a damn maggot like you me old china

You need a safe zone around yer ygray matter fella cause no bastard should be livin in the space no fear


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Red, your clear concise (and obviously knowledgable) explanation is music to my poor "ears" with are suffering in sympathy with my (albeit) small brain as I try to understand the crap being dribbled by Wetbeaver.
:shock:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

Nonsense i tell you it's all nonsense!!!


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

paddlingfool said:


> personally I like sharks,....especially with lots of lemon and crispy chips. ;-)


Where is the "like" button?


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

[mod edit]
talking about sharks mate is just as boring as listening to me talk shit about things that are totally irrelavent to what you want to hear.

along with my bad spelling

and then the one eyed views or just blaintent assuming they know everything

plain and simple sharks are sharks boring bloody creatures


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

WTF!?

Finally we agree on something Wetbeaver! people who think they know everything are plain boring - or was that sharks know everything are a frustrated/ing and people are boring!? anyway, something like that!!


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

its amazing what reverse psycology can actually do mr faulty


----------



## YakFishnLegend (Mar 13, 2010)

[mod edit]

Thennyoull be dreamin oh sharks ole mate


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

YakFishLegend, chill mate, you'll have the mods lock this thread and then I will loose some great entertainment lol.


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

And you don't look scared, even though it just swallowed all the juicy parts.


----------



## robbiew (Jul 27, 2008)

To quote Jethro Tull." Have you been drinking with Parson again."


----------

